# King's Lynn/Hunstanton area



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We have finally got a weekend off together  and aim to sooth our itchy wheel syndrome by a little jaunt up to the North Norfolk Coast for the weekend :lol: Also planning to pop in and say hi to mad student nurse daughter at Kings Lynn Hospital.

Any one know of any nice sites which welcome dogs and are close to a beach open this time of year?? 

Tina


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Tina,

Searles at Hunstanton are open at this time of year, stayed there myself a couple of times, nice site & good facilities, don't know about dogs though.

http://www.searles.co.uk/index.asp


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

It does seem to have rave reviews

link


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for those, will see where we can get booked.

Tina


----------



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

CL site at Snettisham (the deer farm) is open but nothing to shout about. Rather long grass and a bit hemmed in, but about 3 miles from the beach and 1 mile into the village. 
There is another CL site at a pub in Snettisham village but not tried it - looks like a nice pub though!! 
Always try Sandringham if you are a lover of The Caravan Club style of doing things.....


----------



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

Yup
Searles is ok - we stayed there in October 2005. Dogs are welcome as long as they are on a lead. I thought that the site was expensive though but you get all the facilities.
If memory serves me well, there is a large Tesco store & petrol station near the site. Sea is within walking distance - sandy beaches with breakers - very popular with dog walkers out of the main season.

have fun.

Steve


----------



## 106765 (Aug 30, 2007)

if you want to stay on a site thats margate,blackpool,skegness rolled into one then searles the place,the site at snettisham was awfull filthy toilets and showers and everybody cramped together.go for the ccc sandringham site.


----------

